
GitHub changes how authorship of sqush commits are attributed, breaks workflows - chrisgzf
https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/1303#issuecomment-595013524
======
floatingatoll
Relevant GitHub comment:

> _It looks like the change we 've made has a bug in it which means the PR
> author isn't getting a co-author credit on the squashed commit. We're
> working on a fix for that now, and I think that's the cause of a large part
> of the problem here (and explains why you're not seeing the co-author show
> up in GitHub_

> _PRs with a single author are an interesting case. We originally considered
> doing the above in the case where the commit message is not changed during
> merging. Doing so would introduce an inconsistency with other squash and
> merge commits, though, so we wanted to ship and learn here. It 's also worth
> noting that the command line equivalent, git merge --squash, makes the
> merger the author of the commit._

------
rurban
And already reverted

~~~
greysteil
Not sure the revert is fully deployed yet, but it will be soon. This was my
error at GitHub - happy to answer any questions about it.

~~~
tedivm
I'm super impressed with how quickly this was identified as an issue and
reverted.

